# Same exported data for different set of query



## dhen21dx

Hi, 

Is anybody experienced here for first export, there is the same exported data in excel. 

Let say i have a table below, in my code i exported Apple on my first export using .ActiveCell.CopyFromRecordset rstApple and my second export is .ActiveCell.CopyFromRecordset rstOrange for Orange, but the data on Apple is also being exported to Orange. When reexport again, its now corrected.

My question, why it is happened on first export that Apple is being exported for Orange file as well.


NameAddressCharCodeAppleUSoOrangePLsAppleUSpAppleUKlOrangeDEoKiwiMYpKiwiMYr


----------



## sijpie

I don't know what our code looks like. But the default with copyrecordset is that all lines will be copied. If you specify 2 lines than the first two lines will be copied. Maybe if you post your cade can someone see where the issue is.

Please post your code in code tags


----------

